

How to Reach the Top of the iPhone App Store - kanny96
http://www.iphonedev.in/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=65:how-to-reach-the-top-of-app-store&catid=34:iphone&Itemid=56

======
undertoad
It's a good pointer to the recent sales figure releases, but it doesn't seem
like the author ever gets around to revealing how to reach the top of the App
Store.

I wish he'd tell us. ;)

------
villageidiot
Unrevealing article.

The truth of the matter is rather more mundane. It's all about farts
apparently - $10,000/day worth of farts . . .

<http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/12/iphone-fart-app.html>

This is no doubt a consequence of the overly cheap pricing of iphone apps. For
99 cents, the consumer has low expectations of the purchase and the developer
does not have a significant incentive to invest time in a more substantial
product. That's not to say that there aren't some great apps. But developers
are also churning out bucketloads of dreck.

